# Buckeye Lake Catfish 5/17



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Caught 156 fish between 3 people. Had 10 dozen nightcrawlers and ran out of bait in 5 1/2 hours. We fished one spot from 9am to 2:30pm. Around 30 of the fish were Hybrids.
The Hybrids ranged from 10 inches to 17 inches and the catfish were 14 to 22 inches.

Awesome day!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bustin'bass said:


> Caught 156 fish between 3 people. Had 10 dozen nightcrawlers and ran out of bait in 5 1/2 hours. We fished one spot from 9am to 2:30pm. Around 30 of the fish were Hybrids.
> The Hybrids ranged from 10 inches to 17 inches and the catfish were 14 to 22 inches.
> 
> Awesome day!!!


Wow what a day!!! The wipers are alive anwell out there for sure. Goodjob


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Busy day and dirty hands.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks. It was a lot of fun for 2 of us. The other guy had a slow day. He caught 12 while the other person caught 73 and I caught 71. I offered my spot to him but he refused.

This particular spot has been great for us this year. Last week, two of us caught 48 and 56 on back to back days.

We've come up with a way to keep our hands somewhat clean. First we keep our nightcrawlers in a small, insulated bucket of cold water. We add ice cubes as needed. Next, we cut the nightcrawlers in half with scissors. All of this keeps the dirt off our hands, but we still get some juice from the worms.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Up here on Lake Erie we keep washed walleye crawlers in a small six pack cooler with layers of folded wet newspaper. In each fold might be a dozen crawlers with some ice cubes or crush between some of the layers. We use the whole crawler so no scissors needed. The other popular technique is the water bucket like yours. I believe handling the crawlers covers the human scent which might make the difference on a tough bite day.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

When the creeks are blown out from heavy rain I head out to Buckeye for catfish. I have a favorite high water spot and I catch a lot of fish. Last year near the end of June if you recall we had all those strong storms come threw. I could only fish with one rod because the bite constant. I usually use shad but may have to give crawlers a try. Good report thanks.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

That's a fish caught every 2 minutes and 7 seconds? That includes reeling the fish in and taking them off the hook, baiting back up and then casting back out. Seems a bit of a stretch to me.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

timmyv said:


> That's a fish caught every 2 minutes and 7 seconds? That includes reeling the fish in and taking them off the hook, baiting back up and then casting back out. Seems a bit of a stretch to me.


I assure you it's not. It was just a tremendous day. Two of us were using 2 rods and the guy who caught 12 was using one, even though he a second with him. Several times we were setting the hook on one rod and then setting the hook on the other rod. I would sit on the handle of one rod, reel the other in, take off the fish and then reel in the other.

They were biting so good, that I had caught a double, baited the hook laid the rod down with the worm dangling over the side. I was baiting the second rod when the other rod started bouncing. I just lifted the rod up and a Hybrid was on it. Only Hybrid I caught.

Something that we thought was funny was we were out of bait, the one person still had a small piece of worm on one rod, I found a very small piece that barely covered the tip of the hook and the barb. I tossed it out and within a minute caught a 21 inch cat. We joked that instead of cutting the worms in half, we should've cut them into fourths. 

There were times that we got bit within seconds of our baits hitting the water. Each of my friends had a catfish hit as they were reeling in to check their baits.

I didn't mention that I lost 4 fish and the person who caught 73, lost 2. We, only count them if they make it inside the boat.

I'll will say that this spot was my 3rd best spot last year, but this year is the best by far. My #1 and 2 spots last year haven't produced much this year. Also, I've fished Buckeye since the 80's and live 15 minutes from it, so I have a decent idea where to fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If you have fished buckeye for channel cats the last couple years then you would know how many are in this lake. I only target them 2/3 times a year an never have issues finding a TON. 
once it warms up i average more then 5 cats a trip just dipping for crappie with small plastic jigs....
I really dont know how the shad population is so big with so many "eater size" channel cats in the lake.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cats1967 said:


> When the creeks are blown out from heavy rain I head out to Buckeye for catfish. I have a favorite high water spot and I catch a lot of fish. Last year near the end of June if you recall we had all those strong storms come threw. I could only fish with one rod because the bite constant. I usually use shad but may have to give crawlers a try. Good report thanks.


If its the spot im thinking of nightcrawlers might get u a stray saugeye when the waters up as well.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Definitely sounds like plenty of action and a great time - plus you can chalk it up as exercise


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

timmyv said:


> That's a fish caught every 2 minutes and 7 seconds? That includes reeling the fish in and taking them off the hook, baiting back up and then casting back out. Seems a bit of a stretch to me.


It bothered you enough that you did the math and even showed your work. 

Impressive. 

Anyway, sounds like you guys had a blast. Congrats on a great day.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I can attest to the fact that what Bustin’bass says is true! I’ve fished with a friend of mine at Buckeye when the catfish are spawning it is non stop action. We’ve caught over a hundred before in just a few hours! The spawn usually starts the beginning of June, but with this rapid increase in temps it sounds like it’s pushed them ahead a little bit! It’s a great time and Buckeye is loaded with cats!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was at Buckeye Wed?, cant remember and that is all I could catch was Catfish.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Hit Buckeye last night after the storms. Trip didn’t go the way I thought it would. First had trouble finding shad only netted 4, nice size though. Action was slow at first but picked up the later it got. Caught 15, 2 were around 22 inches the rest 10 to 12 inches. Was going to try for more bait but got tired and headed home around 12:30 am


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

timmyv said:


> That's a fish caught every 2 minutes and 7 seconds? That includes reeling the fish in and taking them off the hook, baiting back up and then casting back out. Seems a bit of a stretch to me.


I have experienced this level of catfishing at Buckeye a number of times. I often start out trying to use two rods but end up using only one.


----------

